# Fish 12/30



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

This will be my first trip and is a long drive. What river to the West side should I go to for my best bet at a fish.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Check Riverboss for flows............ But its looking like Chagrin River would probably be your best bet......... Good luck out there, give em hell


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

Dang I ment on the West side of Cleveland... Or the Chargin would be in.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

If fishing in no current use jigs and twitch them. I fish frog water all the time like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

Rocky or Vermillion are my choices right now? any opinions?


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Vermillion will not fish in the next few days, I can guarantee that. I'll be at rocky tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks that what I was wondering. If you see someone lost looking in a blue F150 that would be me... LOL I do have the map or rocky so after I find a bait shop it will be on.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow guys. Would like to fish but getting ready for muzzleloader

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok whats the scoop on the rocky? Lol I have no interest in traveling that far anymore. Im murdering steel on the grand. maybe in the spring when I get bored this spring hammering these is it worth the ride out there?


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Idrjay, If grand fishing good, I would fish there over Rocky any day......... You made excellent choice...... I'm so sick of Rocky and the googans that fish there.. But when grand blown , one has to do it unless you like fishing super skinny water like creeks and such, which I hate.......


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Yea im staying on home water. Between sat sun and this morn we have landed 32. 4 hours each day.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

GOOGANS! Lol, haven't heard that term in a while. . . . .


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

There were not a lot of folks on Rocky this morning, but everyone I talked to was cool. No fish, but didn't expect much other than to give my equipment a test run and check out the water.
Note: do not unpack 14 year old waders(no matter how good they use to be or how good they look) and expect them to keep you dry!!!


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Had some d**k at rocky this morning walk down to a hole I was fishing and cross to the other side. He started fishing right in front of me and said I couldn't even cast to that spot so it didn't matter. He didn't fish there long before his line got cut.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been watching this thread all night at work waiting for it to heat up. Did u really cut someone? Like, hay jerk! "snip"????


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I thought all of these overcrowding issues and line cutting shenanigans only happened in November and April, not the winter season


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

fishfray said:


> I thought all of these overcrowding issues and line cutting shenanigans only happened in November and April, not the winter season



No ice to sit on yet= more people on the rivers trying to cure the itch. I'm that way once lakes lock up I'm staring at my vexilar not my bobber floating downriver


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

ballast said:


> I've been watching this thread all night at work waiting for it to heat up. Did u really cut someone? Like, hay jerk! "snip"????



I said I'll just cut my line and retie it  and accidentally cut his... Oh sh** I dropped it too 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm gona enjoy having the hoga to myself tomorrow, the fish should be hungry.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha. there's no trout in the Hoga. . .. ... .


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

creekcrawler said:


> Haha. there's no trout in the Hoga. . .. ... .


Sure there is, bright and glowing.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I took my new camera guy,(my 9 yr old daughter) I'm trying to get her into it. She asked if we could come back, but not for the fishing. She wants to make a video w/ Barbie's and shelf ice. HAY!! Whatever gets um outside and hanging out with old dad? We got there late and didn't fish hard, but sometimes fishing not about catching fish?LOL


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

If I were closer I would be out again this weekend for sure. I like ice.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Theres steel in every trib, river and creek that makes it to Lake Erie.............. Don't be scared to not follow the masses..........


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

phishyone1 said:


> Theres steel in every trib, river and creek that makes it to Lake Erie.............. Don't be scared to not follow the masses..........


Truth.
I catch em in downtown Geneva, and other creeks in the area when the rivers are blown.


----------

